# Need carpenter advice



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

My brother has the same problem, he uses a floor jack under the tongue to raise it off the truck lowers it all the way down (gains him about 10") pushes it in the garage raise it back up and then puts the front trailer jack down. Minor inconvenience compared to tearing the garage apart.


----------

